# Lipo Storage?



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

Now that its a little nicer outside, I find myself not using my truck very often. My lipo's are charged but what should I do w/ then when I'm not using them?? I have used them multiple times a week since I bought them this winter, not sure how to keep them in good shape over the summer. Thanks.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Don't leave them fully charged for long periods. Most LiPo vendors recommend 40% charge for long term storage.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

depending on the charger, some give you a storage charge option which on my charger is at 50%


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

It's recomended you leave them charged at 3.70v 1 cell and 7.40v 2 cell. I fyou leave them fully charged the performance of the pack will suffer. Check them once a month if you dont run them to maintain the charge.
I store mine this way and have never had a problem.


----------

